# Remember the old "tube coolers"?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I found one in my junk and decided to put a few cold ones in it for a short hike,Hmm..won't need a 6 pack,but I might get hungry..HEY! this thing will hold 2 cans each of beanie weenies and Vienna sausages, couple of packs of Doritos snack crackers,pouch of sardines, a pack of fun sized candy bars...how much can I cram in this thing anyway?all said and done, looks like I ended up with a two day food supply I could just step out the door with!so if you have one of these Teladega races gimmicks just lying around, why not cram it full of goodies and have a grab n git picnic?

Looks like they still make them too!
http://www.soccersavings.com/custom...E-001517384FBA&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey - I got one of those. Got it as a prize from Compaq-computers when I took one of their hardware certificate courses. Seems that I was the fastest tech to ever strip-down and rebuild one of their laptops ... and it worked when I finished.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Be easier to take on a bike eh?


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

That's cool! I never even knew such a thing existed!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey, I never saw one. GB


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I still have a couple in the attic...I had forgotten about those. I use to pack hubby drinks and lunch when he would play golf. He would attach it to his golf bag and he always had enough to share. Thanks for the memory jog.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pack it with Vienna sausage,beanie weenie, and snack crackers.its a two day run!


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

I wasn't aware that they were considered old school.
I still see plenty of them in the summer months around here


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> Pack it with Vienna sausage,beanie weenie, and snack crackers.its a two day run!


Well, those don't need to stay cool. But if you did want to keep something cool, what's the R-value of a tube cooler like that? The Igloo Little Playmates have always been my favorite when temperature mattered.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was looking through Quadratec (mostly for Jeeps) and found a tube-cooler that mounts to the roll-bar of a Jeep ... awesome!!!

http://www.quadratec.com/products/96061_300.htm

:factor10:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

An idea would be pack up several and stuff them in a 
regular cooler, on the go grub for the whole party!


----------

